# [SOLVED] How to install specific kernel version

## tetris11

Hi there, I've got an Dell Inspiron 2600 with the notorious i830 chipset.

Long story short: Xorg fails to initialise, problem being that kernel fails to install /dev/agpgart everytime.

I've been doing some digging around on the webiverse and came across an article that said my problem can be easily rectified if I use:

Kernel version 2.4.20, Xfree86 version 4.3

So my question is how do I specifically install both these versions? Is it just a simple emerge command?Last edited by tetris11 on Sat Apr 04, 2009 10:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szczerb

Using a 2.4 kernel on a desktop is probably not a good idea (actually I wouldn't use in anything that's not embedded).

The X version you mentioned is also mighty old.

I'm sure there is a way to set up thing using curently available packages.

Post your X log, xorg.conf versions of X and kernel and your .config.

----------

## Simba7

I agree. If you're not using 2.4 for an embedded device, there's no point in running 2.4. Even a few of my embedded devices are now using 2.6.

Make sure you have the latest. I did some googling myself and some mentioned using the i810 driver. Also, make sure you have the latest BIOS.

----------

## szczerb

The driver got renamed some time ago from i830 to intel, so do not use i830 with current software.

----------

## tetris11

Well, I've already gone through this same process on another forum (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-749963-highlight-.html) where you can find all my logs, but it didn't yeild any results.

I'm just kind of desperate to get gentoo working on my system, and one of the solns was to emerge the this particular kernel version ,and XFree86 version. Im gonna give it a try, I just need to know the correct commands. Help?

Or better yet, I've got the intel830 drivers from the intel site for linux in a .gz.tar format, and was kind of wondering how to install that fom within gentoo. What commands?

----------

## Simba7

Ok.. Did you update your BIOS yet? If so, which version did you update it to?

I've read that a BIOS update fixes quite a few problems.

----------

## tetris11

My Bios is currently at its latest version A11, but I hear that downgrading it to A08 seems to work better. Im going to do that before I emerge the kernel and the Xfree

----------

## Simba7

I would NOT suggest that.

Where did you find THIS? Most of the time, if you downgrade a laptop BIOS, you risk bricking it. Not to mention you regain even more problems.

----------

## tetris11

Well this guy here seems to have had the same problem as me:

http://www.physics.ucsb.edu/~taro/comp/inspiron2600/install.html

Its just that I've been trying everything to compile the kernel to install the /dev/agpgart, but nothing seems to work.

Im getting desperate.

----------

## Simba7

Do you know that the post is 5-6 YEARS OLD? There has been a crapload of updates since then.

```
May 1, 2004. I did a fresh new install of Debian. For now I'll leave this document for historical purposes, but the new procedure can be found here; it's not very easy to read, though.
```

Ok.. What kernel are you currently using? Did you enable proper AGP support in the kernel?

You should see:

```
--- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

       <*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support (NEW)
```

----------

## tetris11

Yes, I am aware that the post is old. I was relying on it because over five years ago I installed Ubuntu v7 with no problems, but then when I tried it again last week, it failed as did every other installation. Gentoo was the only one that seemed to half work.

Yes, I made sure that I enabled agp support for intel, and yes when I compiled the kernel I made sure to update my grub.conf to point to the right kernel too. No results. My kernel version is 2.6.27-r7

----------

## Simba7

What does dmesg say?

Did you enable 830M in Direct Rendering Manager? It should ask if you want to use i830 or i915 if you did.

Did you enable 830M in the Frame Buffer Devices?Last edited by Simba7 on Fri Apr 03, 2009 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tetris11

dmesg comes up blank. There's nothing.

----------

## Simba7

 *tetris11 wrote:*   

> dmesg comes up blank. There's nothing.

 

What? Something's screwy in your install then. How did you install Gentoo?

----------

## tetris11

I used the GTK installer on the LiveCD which somehow (miraculously) gave me a perfect xfce4 desktop.

At first when I encountered the Xorg problem, I thought that the CD image was warped, so I installed using a hardrive iso mount method, and it still gave me the same problem.

The command line installer always gets stuck at some points.

Also when I said dmesg came up blank, I thought you meant

 *Quote:*   

> uname -a 
> 
> ls -l /usr/src/ 
> 
> grep -i 'AGP' /usr/src/linux 
> ...

 

which is what I did in the other forum. That came up blank.Last edited by tetris11 on Fri Apr 03, 2009 3:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Simba7

 *tetris11 wrote:*   

> I used the GTK installer on the LiveCD which somehow (miraculously) gave me a perfect xfce4 desktop.
> 
> At first when I encountered the Xorg problem, I thought that the CD image was warped, so I installed using a hardrive iso mount method, and it still gave me the same problem.
> 
> The command line installer always gets stuck at some points.

 

I don't know how many times several people have said it.

DO NOT USE THE INSTALLER. It is broken. Follow the darn handbook.

----------

## tetris11

So I should use the minimal installation?

----------

## Simba7

 *tetris11 wrote:*   

> So I should use the minimal installation?

 

You should download the latest SystemRescueCD (that's what I use) and build your system from there. This is a bootable CD.

The SystemRescueCD contains the latest kernel so everything from the oldest system to the newest is supported. I use the beta's myself so they're bleeding edge latest.

Then, from there, follow the handbook. Make sure you pick which FileSystem you want to use. Me, I use Reiser4 and/or btrfs. I honestly would start off with ReiserFS (Reiser3) until you get your feet wet. R4 and btrfs are still experimental.

If you need further help, just post here.

----------

## tetris11

Hmm, I've used SystemRescueCD before and it has given a perfect dekstop configuration. I didnt know I could install from there too.

So Ijust boot into it, and then install from the internet?

----------

## Simba7

Yep. I've been using it because the minimal install disc doesn't give me the option for Reiser4, btrfs, dmraid, and a few others.

Not to mention, for newer systems, the install disc sometimes throws a fit (old kernel, old drivers). Alot of people here switched to the SystemRescueCD to install.

I just found out.. My Dell Latitude C610 has the same i830M Chipset. It does use an ATI Mobility Radeon M6 card, though. Check yours.Last edited by Simba7 on Fri Apr 03, 2009 3:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tetris11

Thanks! I'll try it out tonight and see what happens.

----------

## Simba7

No prob. Just make sure of the graphics card in your laptop. The SystemRescueCD will tell you, or use lspci.

----------

## tetris11

Ok, Im slightly confused. I've loaded up the system rescue CD and I've configured my connection with the console....

....now what?

do I type 'emerge gentoo'? which installlation do I want if its not the live one.

----------

## szczerb

You proceed with the [url="http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/"]handbook[/url] just as you would using the normal instalation media (which is the minimal cd - the graphic installer NEVER grew out of the experimental phase and never will (as it's fortunately not developed anymore)).

BTW with 'emerge gentoo' you'd just install a file manager:

```
szczerb@nomad ~ $ eix ^gentoo$

* app-misc/gentoo

     Available versions:  0.11.55 ~0.11.56 {fam gnome nls}

     Homepage:            http://www.obsession.se/gentoo/

     Description:         A modern GTK+ based filemanager for any WM

```

----------

## RedSquirrel

When you get to the point in the handbook where you download a stage3 tarball, make sure you get one from the .../releases/<your-architecture>/autobuilds/ directory, not from the 2008.0 directory. The stage in the 2008.0 directory is very old and it will just give you trouble.

----------

## tetris11

Thanks, worked!

----------

